# All my babies this week Pic heavy :)



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Millie just had her litter of 11, here they are:









Poppy and Daisy's combined litter (12 at the last count, but i don't think Daisy was quite done)









Ollies babies at approx 1 week old (hows this for a mix of colours!!) - 2 pics

















Bruisers first litter (note the two runts compared to their siblings - they're all doing great though)
















the two runts together - i love their face markings 









Baby girls from 3 does ( just over 4 weeks old now) - note the slightly larger mouse in there - thats Sparky, she's in there to give her company

















Baby boys from the same 3 does (just over 4 weeks old)









It's like a frenzy in here with all the babies!! but they're all doing really well, though i've certainly got my hands full :lol: I love it!!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh they'e beautiful!! In the 4th picture, the buba at the bottom is my fav


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous isn't she?! i was so chuffed when i got these markings  *she may be a keeper*...though it's all too tempting to keep one from each litter lol *must show self control* xx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha! Self control and mice rarely go hand in hand, only a true master can have both


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

indeed, there must be some Jedi mouse keeper somewhere you can do self control and mice lol :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

The mouse in my banner=Jedi mouse 
I just needed to give her a little lightsaber.. or edited one in


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol awesome! x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Is pleased to say that the litter from my white female - has a nice mix of pink eyes and black eyes. These will be my first babies with pink eyes  x


----------

